# Guild Wars - Was brauch ich & wie ist die Community?



## Undtot (1. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe bis vor 2 Jahren WoW gespielt und würd mir gerne mal ein anderen MMO ansehen.

Kann mir jemand sagen welche der diversen Titel ich brauche um ein aktuelles Spiel zu haben? 
- Guild Wars - Eye of the North
- Guild Wars - Factions
- Guild Wars - Nightfall
- Guild Wars - Prophecies

Und zum anderen wie ist die Community in dem Spiel? 
Gibts noch viele Spieler oder sind diese auch so merkwürdig wie bei WoW?


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2011)

> Kann mir jemand sagen welche der diversen Titel ich brauche um ein aktuelles Spiel zu haben?


Um den vollständigen Spielgenuss zu erhalten, brauchst du alle Teile.  



> Und zum anderen wie ist die Community in dem Spiel?


Eigentlich sehr gut. Natürlich braucht man ein bisschen Glück bei finden der richtigen Gilde. Aber wenn man mal eine gute hat, dann geht das Spiel richtig ab.  

Schau dich doch mal hier um:
www.guild-wars.info - Das Community-Portal zu Guild Wars. Immer die neusten Informationen, Links, Gewinnspiele, Downloads und vieles mehr ...
Wartower.de | Guild Wars & Guild Wars 2 Community | News, Forum, Handelsplatz, Datenbanken, und jede Menge mehr... <--- Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Axel_Foly (1. September 2011)

man kann allerdings auch blos den neuesten teil (Eye of the North) kaufen, da es sich auch so spielen lässt. aber wegen der story würd ich mit dem ersten anfangen. außer du willst es  blos mal testen und dann weiter sehen dann würd ich vorerst blos den letzten kaufen.


----------



## Undtot (1. September 2011)

Bei NCsoft gibt es die Triology für 25 €, habe ich gesehen.


----------



## Sod (3. September 2011)

Also wenn du unsicher bist würde ich mir als erstes mal den Guildwars Trial holen und es ausprobieren.
Anfangen würde ich mit Nightffall weil es für Einsteiger am einfachsten ist.


----------



## Robonator (3. September 2011)

Das Game macht wirklich sehr spaß, nur wirst du dich auch umgewöhnen müssen, denn die "Zonen" ausserhalb von Städten sind immer leer du siehst nur andere Spieler wenn du in einer Gruppe bist 

Viele Spieler gibt es eigentlich schon. Ist eben je nachdem wo du grade bist. 
Mir selber macht das Spiel eigentlich nur mit anderen Leuten die ich auch kenne spaß, deswegen zock ich es immoment auch nicht weil niemand den ich kenne das Spiel spielt 

btw ich hatte mir damals GW + alle Addons für 25€ gekauft   Ich glaube bei der Triologie ist Eye of the North nicht mitbei


----------



## kyyo (6. September 2011)

Undtot schrieb:


> Gibts noch viele Spieler oder sind diese auch so merkwürdig wie bei WoW?


 
Mit was für Leuten hast du denn bitte gespielt? 0/8/15 gilde? 

Mein Beileid.

 Es wird dir übrigens schwerfallen GW zu spielen wenn du noch im WoW Schema denkst, als damals GW raußgekommen ist konnte ich mich einfach nicht damit anfreunden, stehe so Japanstyle MMO's immer irgendwie etwas kritisch gegenüber. Aber ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.


----------

